# Repainting trailer frame



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

I just purchased a new to me 6x12 enclosed haulmark and the frame is starting to collect some surface rust on it and I am wanting to repaint the frame. What do you recommend painting the trailer frame with? Is there a certain paint that will hold up to the abuse that a hunter will put on this trailer with all the gravel roads that it will be pulled down?


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hit it with a grinder to clear the rust off and then try the bed liner paint.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Make sure you sandblast the frame or rough up the surface before painting. You paint won't last long if you skip this step.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

Try some por 15 very good stuff if applied correctly


----------

